# New Member



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

by eck-its cowd up ere-so cowd its takken mi 5 days an a weeks wurth of lecky to get to be part o t gang. Have a few mechanics and got a very few electrics-avia-omega 3 and 7 and accutron-most of them from or fixed by a nice guy on south coast-not been south of sheffield for many years now-is it any better down there-has it changed much since 1983?-got to crack my photo skills -so will be reading hints and tips.Not a watchmaker so have to rely on others for fixings-anyway joined up now-be kind -is there an initiation test?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> by eck-its cowd up ere-so cowd its takken mi 5 days an a weeks wurth of lecky to get to be part o t gang. Have a few mechanics and got a very few electrics-avia-omega 3 and 7 and accutron-most of them from or fixed by a nice guy on south coast-not been south of sheffield for many years now-is it any better down there-has it changed much since 1983?-got to crack my photo skills -so will be reading hints and tips.Not a watchmaker so have to rely on others for fixings-anyway joined up now-be kind -is there an initiation test?


 :rltb: Welcome bud


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmm.. <_<


----------



## David P (Nov 14, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> by eck-its cowd up ere-so cowd its takken mi 5 days an a weeks wurth of lecky to get to be part o t gang. Have a few mechanics and got a very few electrics-avia-omega 3 and 7 and accutron-most of them from or fixed by a nice guy on south coast-not been south of sheffield for many years now-is it any better down there-has it changed much since 1983?-got to crack my photo skills -so will be reading hints and tips.Not a watchmaker so have to rely on others for fixings-anyway joined up now-be kind -is there an initiation test?


Hi Bridgeman, welcome

David P


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> by eck-its cowd up ere-so cowd its takken mi 5 days an a weeks wurth of lecky to get to be part o t gang. Have a few mechanics and got a very few electrics-avia-omega 3 and 7 and accutron-most of them from or fixed by a nice guy on south coast-not been south of sheffield for many years now-is it any better down there-has it changed much since 1983?-got to crack my photo skills -so will be reading hints and tips.Not a watchmaker so have to rely on others for fixings-anyway joined up now-be kind -is there an initiation test?


Welcome bridgeman :rltb:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome 

Initiation test?

Of course there is, the appropriate people will get in touch soon....... 

Be ready.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

we could always force him to drink a cup of Mac's tea :yucky:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Welcome to :rltb:

Now where did I put my initiation tool box? h34r:

Found it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jasonm said:


> Initiation test?
> 
> Of course there is, the appropriate people will get in touch soon.......
> 
> Be ready.....


Normally when you least expect it :assassin:

welcome to the forum, Bridgeman


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Bridgeman its normal practice to buy top 25 forum posters a new Rolex ,do not fear there will be good discount for bulk buy h34r:


----------



## Zessa (Apr 9, 2008)

Gees you guys..... :lol:

You do realise Bridgeman also says "be kind" just before - "initiation"

He's gonna think we a bunch of wack jobs....whips, chains....and Mac's tea  :lol: :lol:

P.S. Welcome to the forum....this really is a friendly place


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > by eck-its cowd up ere-so cowd its takken mi 5 days an a weeks wurth of lecky to get to be part o t gang. Have a few mechanics and got a very few electrics-avia-omega 3 and 7 and accutron-most of them from or fixed by a nice guy on south coast-not been south of sheffield for many years now-is it any better down there-has it changed much since 1983?-got to crack my photo skills -so will be reading hints and tips.Not a watchmaker so have to rely on others for fixings-anyway joined up now-be kind -is there an initiation test?
> ...


Is that you Chris? :huh:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > bridgeman said:
> ...


Yes sir-I am afraid it is-humming the Christmas tunes at a variety of frequencies-cheers chris


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The hardest part of the initiation is smuggling the new incoming past the 710 - and having a suitable cover story ready to hand *when* you eventually get caught :lol: as you undoubtedly will - but you knew that anyway? :yes:

Welcome to :rltb:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

How do from another Sheffield lad, your on the wrong side but for me but still the correct city even though im now living in Baaarnsley so make of that what you will.

Anyway welcome to RLT mate


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello and welcome


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> How do from another Sheffield lad, your on the wrong side but for me but still the correct city even though im now living in Baaarnsley so make of that what you will.
> 
> Anyway welcome to RLT mate


well thats ok-wath on dearne originally many moons ago but as they say -keeping it real-thanks for welcome


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> How do from another Sheffield lad, your on the wrong side but for me but still the correct city even though im now living in Baaarnsley so make of that what you will.
> 
> Anyway welcome to RLT mate


Hi bridgeman welcome I am a fairly new member myself and I think you will find they are a good bunch of lads. Mind you I was quite sane when I joined and now I have a couple of nuts and bolts loose. :blink:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

dombox40 said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > How do from another Sheffield lad, your on the wrong side but for me but still the correct city even though im now living in Baaarnsley so make of that what you will.
> ...


no lasses-is it just a man thing then?-infact do we know any girlies that collect watches?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

ust checking what a fasr reply is-sorry


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> ust checking what a fasr reply is-sorry


Ne worries ,ne damage dun lad ,always pays to check fast account paypal button ,thanks for dosh Hummer in post v8 h34r:


----------



## sonic (Dec 13, 2008)

thunderbolt said:


> Welcome to :rltb:
> 
> Now where did I put my initiation tool box? h34r:
> 
> Found it.


Looks like a good night in.......... :lol:


----------

